
Where to Put State? - srachamim
https://twitter.com/SRachamim/status/1176738525452152832
======
srachamim
Those programmes where I put state in one place dedicated to managing state
(e.g. Redux) were much more easier to reason about then those where I put
state everywhere, anywhere somewhere (Parent? Current component? Context
provider? Apollo? Redux?)

Man, that should be that simple: Everything is from above.

Is it gonna change? Then it's a state. Put it in a state manager and pass it
from top to bottom.

Every other solution is a workaround.

